# Oh no! What're we going to do if this spreads?!



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

http://www.kbtx.com/local/headlines/Kim ... 93208.html



> The toilet paper roll is about to undergo its biggest change in 100 years: going tubeless.
> 
> On Monday, Kimberly-Clark, one of the world's biggest makers of household paper products, will begin testing Scott Naturals Tube-Free toilet paper at Walmart and Sam's Club stores throughout the Northeast. If sales take off, it may introduce the line nationally and globally - and even consider adapting the technology into its paper towel brands.
> 
> ...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

NOOOOOO! My mice love their toilet rolls tubes _and_ I recycle them with the mouse bedding! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

perhaps if we cut down on the paperwork each time you could pursuade them to keep the bit in the middle.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

What a disaster!
Toilet rolls are the only toys that my mice get!

I _am_ a bit of an eco warrior and would usually be right behind any idea like this, but I sincerely hope that my mice don't lose their one and only toy!

Also, how are kids going to make their Blue Peter models? :shock:

I am pretty lucky, in that my sis works for a vinyl sign making company, so I get a good supply of the big, sturdy, cardboard tubes for free......the ones you'd pay about £3 in the pet shop for.

I'll be back's idea is the way forward


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

:lol:

What a shame! 
The environment is more important than my mice having a bit of cardboard, though.
At least I still have cardboard egg cartons.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

My mice much prefer egg cartons, but we go through eggs so slowly.  I might have to get people to collect them for me.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

My school already uses the tubeless ones.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Premium TP will never change unless it's declared illegal. There's always paper towel tubes, and industrial tubes, as well. We will not allow our furry friends to go tubeless.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol. Tubeless.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it says "tubeless" on the box. I can't remember for sure, but we've had them for a few months. Before that we had the ones with two half-tubes in them (takes about 50% as much cardboard as the regular ones). My school is eco-crazy so they buy into that stuff really heavily.

My mice often go weeks without tubes (when I have them, I give them, but I don't go out of my way to collect them), and they're no worse for the wear!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That's a picture of one of the "half tubes" (not really half) that was in use before they switched to tubeless.

ETA: I just realized I left the signature button turned on. Never mind that.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

No offense, but that one's going to lose big at your next show, Jack.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

lol! It doesn't even have a face!


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

And it's coat quality definitely leaves a lot to be desired!


----------

